# Never Too Old



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Making and shooting slingshots is not my only hobby. I also ride, maintain, and modify a motorcycle. Admittedly, it's not much of a motorcycle, just a little 150cc tiddler, but at my age, it's enough. I can still get it back upright if it falls over, and I can put it on the center stand without help. And it's fast enough for a one-eyed Septuagenarian.

Here it is on the day we brought it home, complete with commuter bars and mirrors, luggage rack, garish decals, and ugly turn signals.









I replaced the bars with black drag bars, the mirrors with bar ends, removed the decals and luggage rack, replaced the turn signals with small, blacked out ones, painted the shiny fins black, and made some other minor mods. I still have to do something about that humongous muffler, raise the license plate mount, and probably slightly bob the rear fender.









We can't stay alive and keep from growing old. Growing UP is, however, an option.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool bike Henry..yeah a few years back I sold my last 1000cc Harley Spotster...I had 4 Harleys at the same time..

pick up for a few good deals....Cuz of my Heart attack issues..& was told I would be confind to a wheel chair...

so now a few years have progressed ..I am almost back to normal health...I never let my motorcycle endorsement expire

that is good for any size cycle..so now being 70yrs old looking at maybe a 250cc....I have been riding for over 50 yrs

Glad you still enjoy riding my friend....Yup your never too old.....Now at my age I am called Retread..still going..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Ha Ha,

Nice bike.

Once scooter trash...always scooter trash 

My latest scooter.....rebuild........(small, but fun). 212 cc.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Panama and a bike, you are one lucky man henry!

Lgd


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Panama and a bike, you are one lucky man henry!
> 
> Lgd


You should see the missus. Talk about lucky!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Gotta love a leisurely cruise on a bike. Someday I'll have a street legal one again. Looks cool Henry.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*Born To Be Wild"*

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild
Born to be wild


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is my death trap


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a slideshow I made up showing most of the bikes I've owned since I was 14.None of these are the actual bikes. Somewhere I have a picture of the Sears Allstate 250, but all of these are pictures I found on the Internet.

http://www.oldpeddler.com/motorcycles/slideshow/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Love the bike, Henry!

Reminds me of my first "real" bike, a Honda Nighthawk 250.

Here's my current ride:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm sure missing my bike on days like today. I had a Honda 1300VTX....was as sweet ride. Some day I'll have another one.

Keep the wind in your hair ( unless you have hair like mine) and the bugs out of your teeth.

Todd


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

bunnybuster said:


> Once scooter trash...always scooter trash .


Durn tootin', but respect to all those who ride. My scooter, a Kymco 500cc, is my next favorite thing, after my wife, of course.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

November 8, 1978 I got hit by a car while riding and it snapped my left leg pretty much off. Saw the bone marrow in my left shin type of snapped off. I eventually learned to walk again but swore off the bike thing. I built a twin turbo 300zx to get my speed and gforce thrills from these days. I do wish I had another bike once in a while but the price was kinda high last time.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I totally respect your choice, I was in an accident several years ago (not as bad as yours but still no fun) and it took me a while to get back on two wheels.
That being said I've known and known of lots more people who were killed or seriously injured in car crashes than on motorcycles. And I worked in bike shops for three years, so I've known my share of riders.
Cool car, though!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I ride the type of motorcycle where the person is the motor. It isn't as fast .... or as cool.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry Henry, I went off on a tangent in your thread. I like bikes, just have a mental issue I guess and shared my thoughts before thinking. Dirt bikes and 4 wheelers are cool and up until recently I had a 6 speed shifter kart. Its just those cars. Ride safe.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks to all who posted their rides. I wish I could ride a bigger, faster bike, and if I lived out in the country, probably would. The traffic here in the City is horrible, so I'm pretty much restricted to the neighborhood and the close by supermarkets during the week. On Sundays I get up early and ride for about an hour. This Sunday, I rode about halfway up Cerro Azul. It's a great ride, lots of twisties with speeds held down by the grade going uphill and caution coming down.

No problem Greavous, apology not needed. I'm sure that everyone here who rides or did ride is aware of the consequences if some mind-numbed zombie in an SUV hits you, but we know the odds are low and for my part, I ride very alert and aware of my surroundings.


----------

